# Terrible twos!



## Mavistheduck (Dec 24, 2015)

Ive kept budgies before and was planning on getting one again, however for Christmas my boyfriend decided to get me two as a present! I had planned to get a single, young, hand reared budgie but the two my boyfriend got me are nowhere near baby stage and very set in their timid ways. For the last month I have been feeding them at regular intervals, providing them with fresh greens and approaching the cage. I have spent half an hour each night at the same time offering them millet, they will both nibble from my hand but refuse to let me get any closer, in fact they both seem to get very jealous if I favour one over the other! They often fight over food and the male will often not let the female eat. They both seem so afraid of me despite me being careful and quiet, never pushing them to touch me too much or grabbing at them. At my estimate I would say they are at least Two years old, I'm just starting to wonder will they ever warm to me? Xx any tips for trying to calm them would be appreciated  xx


----------



## BlueFenris (Jan 29, 2016)

The best thing at this point would just be patience. It can take much longer to tame a couple of budgies, especially older ones. Sometimes they may never become as tame as other budgies you see, or it may just take time and patience. You could also post some clear pictures, preferable in nice, natural light to have some of the more experienced members verify your age estimate if you'd like. It sounds like for a month of working with them, you're at a nice place if they'll eat out of your hand. But even if they don't become as tame as you might hope, they can still make wonderful pets. 
One thing I would keep an eye on is the fighting over food, particularly if the male isn't letting the female eat. One thing you could try is adding some extra food dishes to offer more places to get food. I would also recommend getting an extra cage to have on hand just in case they need to be separated. With a male and female this would be a good idea anyway, in case they need to be separated to prevent unwanted breeding in the future.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, having two budgies will make it harder to tame as they will naturally be drawn to each other. If you do get another cage and separate the budgies you could work with one at a time rather than trying to work with the two of them.
A month is a short period of time also and the progress you have mad e is promising. definitely have more than one food dish if you have a dominant bird.
http://talkbudgies.com/artticles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

Please read the links they might offer some help for you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to Trust you which takes time and patience.
The advice offered by the previous posters is excellent. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! :welcome: 

Congratulations on your new little budgies, we'd love to see pictures of them! 

You've been given wonderful advice by all the previous posters that is absolutely correct and will help you to build a lasting bond with both your birds :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all the links provided by Deborah as they're sure to contain other helpful tidbits and essential information to help you stay updated on the best possible way to care for your birds! If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask  

Hope to see you around and I'm glad you've decided to join us! :wave:


----------

